# first time out of cage, did I do okay?



## candycandy (Jan 8, 2019)

Today I let Candy out of her cage for the first time. We've been together for 1 week. Getting her in the cage was fairly difficult. While she went out by herself, I had to use the mighty broomstick perch to get her back in. I just hope she wasnt traumatized and she will want to come out again.

I used the advice from here to use a perch to get her back in and it worked!

I just hope she doesn't get upset at me, cuz she saw me using the scary red perch that she ran away from. She hissed a lot in the process of geting her on the perch.

Since she doesn't have any favorite treat I couldnt bribe her with anything.

As a first time bird owner it was a scary experience trying to make her tired. she struck the walls a few times in her panic.

Right now she seems fine. Eating her seeds.

Hopefully she is allright! I will try taking her out of cage tomorrow too.


----------



## plumb_pudding (Jan 9, 2019)

I'd advice against a broomstick. But using a kitchen towel or hand towel and gently grabbing them really, I have found is the easiest way. Eventually she'll get more comfortable. Its important she learn to trust you. Your bond will be built on her trust and love for you.
My girl is super picky especially in the beginning. I used sunflower seeds(not recommended but was in the food she came with) and millet(basically crack for birds) and soon enough she was eating it from my hand. Now she doesn't leave my side, she's seriously the biggest velcro bird Ive ever had. It can take a new birds weeks even months to fully adjust to a new home. Just keep giving her the option to leave her cage. But also spend that time talking to her, and find things to do in the room she's in, so she sees you doing things, and such but gets used to you hanging out around her cage. The key is time, patience and love.


----------



## plumb_pudding (Jan 9, 2019)

Also don't take her behavior towards you right now personal. Remember she's scared and stressed. Her whole world just completely changed a week ago.
Also don't be hard on yourself. Every single person on here, anywhere really with birds has made mistakes. We've all been there as a new bird parront  It sounds like you're doing just fine though.


----------



## candycandy (Jan 8, 2019)

hey guys. thank you for the messages!

for now I will keep using the stick from the broom because it is the only long thing I have in my house to get them down. and I'm not good with towels.

so far it's been 2 days since Candy's first time out of cage. She came by herself next day out and flew around and decided to stare on the window. I used the stick to get her down and she was very cooperative.
On the third day (today) she decided she doesn't wanna come out. Even if I left the door open for her she just hung on the door looking outside. Sometimes she would look like she is ready to jump but back off. Maybe it's because I stayed the whole time in my room with her, as I had stuff to do, while in the first 2 days I let her be outside by herself. 

So far so good I think! Hopefully she'll want to come out again soon. Got her millet spray and I'm trying to make her eat from my hands. So far every time I get close ( except changing food and water) she hisses and backs away, but tolerates me at 1 m distance.


----------



## plumb_pudding (Jan 9, 2019)

Sounds good. Each day, each week, you'll see her coming around more and more. Mine was like that, and she was already 2 years old. Now she's my velcro bird, super sweet and loving. You'll get there.


----------



## candycandy (Jan 8, 2019)

guys, good news! Today Candy ate some millet from my fingers! It is the first time. 
Today she had fun exploring around the room but it was a paain to get her back to the cage. 
To make sure she doesn't hold grudge against me I fed her again millet with my hand in the cage and she ate! We finally broke the ice!! 

This week my plan is to keep feeding her millet and hopefully she will accept it later from my palm.


----------



## Cellispeeps (Aug 19, 2018)

I have 2 cockatiels that were from the same clutch. One took 3 days to decide it trusted me, the other took 3 weeks. Guess which one flys to me as soon as I enter a room.. My 3 week girl. 
Sounds like you’re doing well . I made many mistakes as these were our first birds but I was careful never to force anything and let them decide to do things either with treats like millet or patience. It seems to have really paid off, they are the most trusting loving birds and they always come when I call them. 
Best wishes for you and your new friend.


----------



## brokebackvol (Oct 17, 2018)

Sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## candycandy (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey guys, new update here!
Making weird progress with Candy. Today she stepped up on my finger for the very first time to eat millet. But she still doesn't accept seeds out of my palm. She hates training in the cage so it's no wonder she stepped up outside. But I don't really know how to go from here. So far she steps up to eat millet, how do I make her step up without millet?


----------

